# Dado Blade for Dewalt 7480



## knexster

I was looking into getting a dado blade for my table saw when I learned the dw7480 does not allow for one. Funny thing is, Dewalt does sell a throat plate for a dado blade, but I believe this is for the DWE7490X.

Does anyone know if anyone has safely mounted a dado blade on this saw before, or if there is a way to modify it?


----------



## mmax

This was posted on the amazon site regarding the 7480:
No, but if you're looking to cut 1/4" or 3/8" grooves, it can accommodate the Freud SBOX8 Box Joint Cutter Set

can this saw accommodate a dado blade? Nov 24, 2013


----------



## mmax

On the 744 and other portables models that support dados, the back nut and the back flange are separate pieces and to add a dado you put the front washer in place of the back flange, but on the 745 and 7480 the back nut and the back flange are combined. The result is a slightly smaller assembly and the flange can't be removed, so no 13/16 dados. That said it looks 3/8 dado would be totally fine.


----------



## paxorion

Support for dado blades is driven by the arbor length. Unfortunately, the 7480 doesn't have a long enough arbor to safetly secure dado blades.


----------

